# Bulk food price comparison with 2007 prices



## Kimba (Feb 13, 2011)

Thought this might be of interest.

Hubby and I made our last bulk purchase of grains, legumes, and related items in December 2007. Our total order was for 1125 pounds of wheat, rye, corn, barley, split peas, lentils, brown rice, flax seed, oats, amaranth, salt, yeast, and popcorn. All organic and all grown in the USA. Total price was $531.25, picked up at the mill.

Looking at the mill's price list today we had a few surprises-

Of the 17 different items we purchased in 2007:
4 items are the exact same price today;
4 items are lower in price today;
9 items have increased in price.

Of the 9 items which increased in price, most increases were modest (5-10%). Lentils, however, were the shocker- plain ol' brown lentils almost DOUBLED in price!!! Not sure why- have to look into that. Steel cut oats also took a big jump.

On the other hand, medium grain brown rice dropped from $26/50 lbs to $20.75/50 lbs, which is nice because we really enjoy rice!

Wheat products were another surprise:
Hard Red Spring Wheat berries showed no change in price;
soft white winter berries dropped from $9/25 lbs to $8.25/25 lbs;
Hard white spring wheat berries dropped from $17/50 lbs to $15/50 lbs;
and, durham wheat berries dropped from $22.50/50 lbs to $16/50 lbs.

If we were to duplicate that order today the total cost would be $559.00, an increase of $27.75, or a hair under 5.25%. That is dramatically less than we had expected, giving all the recent hoopla over rising food prices.

I have been sick for the past 3+ years and haven't been keeping my price book up to date, but I know fruits and veggies have increased in that time, and I am sure anything that is processed has increased exponentially, but we don't really buy much processed food so that doesn't worry me. And, I imagine that _anything_ produced outside of the US and shipped in would also have gone up in price due to increased transportation costs.

In general, we're feeling pretty good about this news and plan to place another order soon before prices _do_ jump, as we anticipate they will. And, if we're wrong, well, that's okay by us, too, lol.

Kimba


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

good post :2thumb:

I have a feeling that the 'food price increases' will be of concern more to the sheeple that think chickens, steak, etc etc come from 'the store' than to preppers that know where to get their bulk/generic (usually less-processed) items.


----------



## Geo7770 (Mar 7, 2011)

Great info Thanks Kimba I'll pray for you to be healed Geo7


----------

